# ISO mounting bracket for saltdogg 3006620 controller



## KPC (Nov 18, 2010)

I just picked up a saltdogg 3006620 controller but it didn't come with the mounting bracket. By any chance does someone have an extra laying around that they no longer need?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't it just a U bracket with holes in it?


----------



## KPC (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah, i know easy enough to build, but just figured id ask if anyone has a genuine bracket.


----------

